
Gut-Driven Development - glacials
https://twos.dev/articles/gut-driven-development.html#
======
simplecto
Hah. I like this contrarian point of view. Seems that it comes from
experience.

~~~
ktpsns
I cannot follow this pov. I was expecting an article about programming
paradigms and code examples. Instead, I read a rant about money fishy gaming
industries.

For me, d3.js was the big intro into DDD, and I love the idioms of this
library. It makes simple things simple.

